# Indiana - abandoned Pittie pup



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

There was a six month old Pit Bull pup abandoned a couple of weeks ago at the vet clinic I work at. The staff loves him and everybody wants to take him home...they just don't have room. I was hopefully going to bring him home myself, but a foster home fell through and the other animals in my house weren't so agreeable (mainly the kitty and old fart male dog). 
I put an ad on craigslist and had a potential home for him...and it just fell through. 

This Pittie is the BEST boy (can't sing enough praises for him) and really needs a stable home. He hates it in the kennels and needs an enviornment he can thrive in, not degrade in. He's still at an impressionable age and needs to be worked with NOW, not later when bad habits have been ingrained. 

I didn't know if there was anyone in the Indiana area that was interested in adding a new dog to their family...or if anyone know of a rescue I might be able to contact to see if they could put up a courtesy listing. Let me know if you want anymore information. He is nuetered and UTD on all shots. Weighs 32 pounds.

Here are a couple of pictures of him. I have a ton more:


----------

